# Sheet Music Site



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a vocalist who gets up to speed much faster when reading sheet music.
(My notation is just handwritten lyrics & chords.)
*Anyone know of a good sheet music site?*

Requirements:

Includes lots of '65-'79 Classic Rock tunes

Lyrics
Pay per sheet, maybe $2? (not subscription based)
Print out or just web-based / app, either is ok


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've used musicnotes.com (Hal Leonard) a fair bit, though not lately. Seems to me it's about $5 per song, but there are discounts for multiple songs. You can change the key on most songs too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I still have all my old sheet music & books from back in that era. Any songs in particular you're looking for?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

bw66 said:


> I've used musicnotes.com (Hal Leonard) a fair bit, though not lately. Seems to me it's about $5 per song, but there are discounts for multiple songs. You can change the key on most songs too.


I'll check 'em out, thanks Brian.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> I still have all my old sheet music & books from back in that era. Any songs in particular you're looking for?


Awesome, thanks for the offer. 
I'll send you a PM.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

CathodeRay said:


> I'll check 'em out, thanks Brian.


Local sheet music stores is a dying part of the industry. I'd suggest calling around. There are undoubtedly a few places near you that have clearance bins of sheet music. Last store I was consulting at had thousands of sheet music books priced at $1-$10 just to try and get rid of them. There were some good finds in there.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Search amazon.ca for guitar white pages. Each book has 150 or so songs. Very detailed with sheet music and tabs.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> ...Last store I was consulting at had thousands of sheet music books priced at $1-$10 just to try and get rid of them.


Thanks. I'm not looking for complete books, rather particular songs as needed.
@Kerry Brown 's suggestion re the White Pages 'variety pack' books may do the trick though, I'll look into that a bit more.
Maybe the local shop will stock them as well.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i have guitar tab white pages 1,2,and 3 as well as acoustic guitar white pages by hal leonard.

i can send you a copy of the contents list if that helps.

cheers


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

cbg1 said:


> i have guitar tab white pages 1,2,and 3 as well as acoustic guitar white pages by hal leonard.
> 
> i can send you a copy of the contents list if that helps.
> 
> cheers


That would be awesome, I'll PM you.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I realize this isn't going to be much help for seeking out specific songs but I regularly browse second hand stores (Salvation Army, Value Village etc..), most of theses stores have a number of sheet music books of all genres. There does tend to be a lot of out of date and gospel but I've found some real treasures here and there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.musicnotes.com is my usual source but I sometimes use www.onlinesheetmusic.com


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

You could give a couple of old books some use. I'm sure they're available second hand. "The Legal Fake Book" has about a seven hundred songs from the Warner Brothers collection and "The Legit Fake Book" has about a thousand songs from Hal Leonard's collection. I think they go up to about 1980 but it may depend on the edition.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks @Doug Gifford. Maybe I'll buy a 12 pack, tear out the required sheets & make a custom book.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Scanning works.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Doug Gifford said:


> Scanning works.


Good point. If I'd wanted to go full Luddite, I shoulda gone with a scribe & fountain pen.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I wonder if they still make music writing pens? Fountain pen with a squared-off nib.


----------

